

Tim Cook Continues to Slowly Kill Post-Steve Jobs Apple - uladzislau
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thestreet/2012/09/21/tim-cook-continues-to-slowly-kill-post-steve-jobs-apple/

======
michaelpinto
What people forget is that Tim Cook played a major role in the success that
Steve Jobs had when he came back to Apple. And they also forget that Steve
wasn't perfect and made his share of mistakes as well.

------
warmfuzzykitten
"It’s not easy to go against the grain..." but you've got to do it to get
attention.

I'm inclined to agree that iOS Maps wouldn't have got past Steve Jobs, because
he was fanatical about the smallest details. Apple is, for Christ's sake,
outsourcing its data collection! To a company that obliviously claims it is
not responsible for the "user experience". Steve would have bought them, cut
their throats or both.

The questions now are: Will Tim Cook mobilize the resources needed just to
compete with Google in worldwide data acquisition? Can he inspire his Maps
team to change the world? The latter is not Cook's forte. If he makes a
competitive matrix, they're dead.

~~~
batista
> _I'm inclined to agree that iOS Maps wouldn't have got past Steve Jobs,
> because he was fanatical about the smallest details._

I'm inclined to call this out.

If it made business sense, Steve would have done the exact same thing.
Especially if Apple had no choice to continue using Google Maps (because of
Google demands, etc).

Even worse regressions have happened under Steve's watch because they HAD to
happen. E.g the move from PowerPC to Intel meant that all existing third party
programs made until then had to run in a subpar, emulated, environment
(Rosetta). Steve went along, because there was no way they could continue
using PowerPC and still have a mobile processor roadmap.

